

Get an advantage over your competition by sleeping only 2 hours a day - amichail
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyphasic_sleep

======
euccastro
For contrast:

<http://www.supermemo.com/articles/polyphasic.htm>

<http://www.supermemo.com/articles/sleep.htm>

My uninformed take on this:

 _If_ you will be depriving yourself of sleep anyway, polyphasic sleep may be
worth a try. In this case watch your diet: eat more vegetables and avoid hard
to digest foods. It's bad enough that you're abusing your body in one way, and
there is a correlation between your diet and your need for sleep. [Edit: I
HAVEN'T EVER DONE POLYPHASIC SLEEP SO DON'T TAKE THIS AS ENDORSEMENT.]

What I do when I want to squeeze myself is

\- Avoid caffeine.

\- Crank until I'm pretty sure I'll fall asleep as soon as I go horizontal.

\- Sleep without an alarm clock. If I haven't gone wildly out of sync, chances
are I'll wake up refreshed without oversleeping.

\- Take a 20m-ish afternoon nap iff I feel drowsy at that time.

And two things I don't do but I'm sure I should:

\- Do at least 15m exercise early in the morning.

\- Eat light, varied foods with plenty of vegetables.

YMMV!

